# Played hookie and took Dad Fishing



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

With a prime weather forecast,I asked Dad if he wanted to sneak out to a short hole on opening day ofsnapper season. At 80 years old he does not get out in the Gulf with me much any more, but to my delight he said let's go! 

We left out a little after 600 am right after sunrise 










It was slick slidng past Holiday Harbor 










Once we got out about 9 miles, Dad got hooked up 










In short order Dad got his limit









We played around at a few other spots, and after throwing back some more snapper and short grouper, we headed home. Backbefore 1000 am withwith our 4 snapper limit.










Time with family - priceless


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Great that you got to get out with your dad. Truly priceless times.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Time with family is indeed priceless. Glad you guys were able to get out and have a good time today.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't think there could be a post that could beat that warsaw grouper post, but I think this did it! Great job. That picture was well worth the trip/boat/maintenance.....


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

What a great day. :clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats what its all about, truly awesome trip.

Rob


----------



## Semi-Retired (May 9, 2009)

Being able to head out fishing on such a great day is something special. Taking your Dad with you is priceless. Fantastic report! You've really brightened my day.:clap


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I love it that is truly awesome


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

What a great day.The memory of the day will last all of you a lifetime.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man that is awesome!! congrats of the fish and on the memories that youll never forget!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am sure he really appreciated it too, and probably brought back fond memories.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats and im glad paw got to go. Im sure he had a blast. Nice flat day to enjoy the ride out and back. Good job..


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Keith that is one of the best classic old man and the sea pics I've seen in a while. So glad you got that chance I really wish I could have had more with mine. Take every chance you can.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one helluva post! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown.....I think that says it..


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown::bowdown: Way to go... My Dad & I sat on a pier today watching all the boats going in & out Between 3 -4 pm with our cast nets in hand remembering the good times , we will be back out there soon.... there is nothing better than fishing with your dad or yourson.... Way to go SON. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure hope my son grows up to be just like you. Actully he has been asking me to take himm fishing when I get home.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

